# [SOLVED] iTunes is locking up



## Srt252 (Sep 10, 2008)

itunes has been locking up completely whenever it opens a dialogue box (i.e. deleting songs, buying songs) and so i uninstalled it and downloaded the latest one again (the 64-bit one) and now i cant get it to open because first i need to agree to the software terms, which is of course in a window, which promptly locks up. help please? this is unbelievably annoying.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

Disable any 3rd party firewalls, make sure only 1 anti-virus is running and reset the Windows Firewall.

Also boot-up under SAFEMODE w/Networking and test it there.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Srt252 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

ok i even turned off both firewalls and it still locked up, but it works in safemode, so what should i do now?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

Hi. . .

Simply disabling the firewalls may not be enough. I would like for you to remove any 3rd party A/V - Firewall products - like the Internet Security Suite. I don't know which you have, so for now assume Norton, Here are instructions for Norton - 

Click on the Norton Removal Tool link - Norton RT - in my sig area, download it and SAVE it to your desktop. Any version will do - they are all the same.

Close all Windows, then RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and run as administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Now reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

It can always be restored once we get your system stabilized.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Srt252 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

actually i contacted many many tech reps in my hunt to resolve this and it seemed like everything they told me to do simply made it worse, so i got thoroughly sick of it and did a system restore. Bit of a pain reinstalling everything, but my computer and itunes are working fine again.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

It might be a bit late, but there is a known issue with iTunes8 and vista...

See here : http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/iTunes_8_KOs_Vista_With__Blue_Screen_of_Death__Bug

Apparently deinstalling and reinstalling the software fixes the bugs (Apple corrected the defective code)


----------



## Srt252 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

ah well that wasnt the issue, it was something with my software or something. 

however i do have another issue... my cd drive stopped working after i installed itunes, and hp tech support told me to delete the upper and lower filters in the registry, and now itunes says the registry entries it uses for burning/importing were removed and that i should reinstall itunes, and also now the cd importer for itunes takes an extremely long time to import cds.... and im worried that if i reinstall itunes it will add those registry entries back and the cd drive will stop working.... kind of a paradox it would seem.

by the way, during my massive itunes failure, the cd drive stopped working and thats when hp tech support told me to remove the upper/lower filters... so when the drive stopped working this time, i resolved it with the same process.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: iTunes is locking up*

check for an update to itunes


----------

